# PNS Fishing Legend Robby Louhier Does It Again...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey gang- I like to post these reports for Robby because with his blindness, it's easier for me to post than it is for him. This is his report from last weekend:

This morning, we loaded up my friend Josh's boat. We put in at Navy Point and left the dock around 6:30, but didn't start fishing until 9:30. It was me, Josh, a couple of guys named Mike, and a guy named Pete on this trip. This was a fishing trip with big fish implications, so we took quite a while to catch live bait. The live baits were playing hard to get. At first, we fished for hardtails, and we ended up catching 8 of them, and Josh threw his cast net to catch some cigar minnows or LY's. He caught about 25 or 30 cigs, and we just couldn’t catch any more live baits. What a bummer. Josh then decided to make our charge south southwestward to a hot spot he has been catching monster snappers on lately. 


We made it to that hot spot only to find out we had a bait well full of dead baits except for a hard tail and a fist full of cigs. The pump had crapped out. I was looking high and low for bananas because I
swear there must have been at least one banana on the boat with the luck we have started out with. We fished this spot for a few minutes, and all we could catch were 4 to 6 pound snappers. With the limits allowed, those 4 to 6 wouldn't cut it. We then headed for another spot, and we were catching snappers of the same grade, 4 and 6 pounders and maybe an 8 pounder mixed in for good measure. We then
made another move to a spot that Josh knew was going to be very good. 


When we dropped lines I finally bowed up on a big red snapper. I felt the impressive fish smoking line off my 6/0, and I knew that with the structure below, I better do my best to turn it my way. I finally did, and out of the darkness came a good 14 pound red snapper. I was so thrilled I was finally able to catch a big red snapper. I caught it on a butterflied hardtail. Then, I put on a strip bait and ran it down. It didn’t take long for me to bow up on a snapper even bigger than my 14 pounder. That snapper pulled down even harder, and I finally got her turned my way after a good minute of hard screaming drag pulling action. The snapper’s air bladder must have blown up because she was coming up without fighting as much, and when I had her up, she made a little run before Josh sunk the gaff into her. Josh hoisted the impressive snapper over the rails of his boat and slapped her on the deck. I yelled, “IT’S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!!!” This snapper went about 18 pounds, and she was the biggest red snapper we caught today. 


We also managed a very nice 40lb cobia, however, there’s a strange thing about the cobia. There was an o-ring from an 8 inch PVC pipe around the cobia’s head just behind the gills. We have no idea how the o-ring got there. Guess he swam through it and couldnt shake it loose because it had been there a while. In the pic you can see how it was imbedded in the skin. Another good reason to NEVER throw trash overboard.


Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

WTF...I've seen line and what not, but NEVER that...he must have gotten it stuck on him when he was smaller and just couldn't shake it...


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

For those who subscribe to Florida Sportsman you may remember the story about the guy who caught a sailfish while going through a tumultuous divorce and placed his wedding ring on the fish's bill.

Two years later the same crew were fishing in a club tourney and caught the SAME FISH, with the RING STILL ON. The photo in FL Sportsman showed the indention where the bill had grown somewhat around the ring.

Evidently this was big news in So. FL and angler and crew have passed lie detector tests to validate the veracity of about the wildest fish tale ever.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

JVT said:


> For those who subscribe to Florida Sportsman you may remember the story about the guy who caught a sailfish while going through a tumultuous divorce and placed his wedding ring on the fish's bill.
> 
> Two years later the same crew were fishing in a club tourney and caught the SAME FISH, with the RING STILL ON. The photo in FL Sportsman showed the indention where the bill had grown somewhat around the ring.
> 
> Evidently this was big news in So. FL and angler and crew have passed lie detector tests to validate the veracity of about the wildest fish tale ever.


I remember that. Believe it was posted on here as well.


----------



## Capt. Rickey (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice fish guys !!! Robby is an awesome guy !!! He always amazed me when I was working on the Time Bandit and Native Sons. He can get around the boat better than me and always knew what he had hooked before we could see it !!!! Please tell Robby that Rickey said hello and I should be in town next week, maybe he can get out and fish with me some !!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Capt. Rickey said:


> Nice fish guys !!! Robby is an awesome guy !!! He always amazed me when I was working on the Time Bandit and Native Sons. He can get around the boat better than me and always knew what he had hooked before we could see it !!!! Please tell Robby that Rickey said hello and I should be in town next week, maybe he can get out and fish with me some !!!!


Will do Ricky! I invited him to my house this weekend for some bar b que on the grill, good whiskey in a glass and lots of relaxation but he wants to go snapper fishing instead... That's Robby!:thumbup:


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Robby is a fishing machine. I had the pleasure of fishing next to him on the entertainer a few weeks back. He was wearing them out!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good job guys!!! I've seen Robbie catch some nice fish!! Good snap there to big mike..got a call from one of them stricklands yesterday about a crazy looking ling


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

That's enough fish for Mike, What are you all going to eat?:shifty:


----------

